# Music for riding videos



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I used songs like
Right Round, Misery by Good Charlotte, Fireflies by Owl City etc...


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

John Williams work for the Olympics is all pretty good-'Olympic Fanfare and Theme' and 'Summon the Heros' are the titles. 

Also 'Cure for an Itch' by Linkin Park


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Maybe I'm weird but on the three amateur vids my friend and I did of her jumping, we used Apocalyptica and the music worked rather well. They are a metal group but have a lot of nice softer stuff. All cellos and usually just instrumental, btw.





 
Is a good one. So is Helden and Prologue. If you like them I suggest checking more of their stuff out at youtube.


----------

